# Natrez patrick



## labsnducks (Dec 3, 2017)

DawgNation saying jail reports of him arrested in barrow county last night.ðŸ¤¯ Why wasn’t he in the bed dreaming about the playoffs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

Thug


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2017)

Good grief!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2017)

Leave him there.


----------



## labsnducks (Dec 3, 2017)

he was riding with Stanley.  Stanley charged with dui and weed.  Patrick 3rd time for Marry Jane


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

Dui, speeding, weed will get you every time.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 3, 2017)

Gone. Who’s up next?


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2017)

Come on Kirby get rid of these slime balls! Potential dream come true and you gotta do a blunt! Why can’t you wait until you get to the thug NFL!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

Patrick should be run out of town on a rail. He can stay off the weed. He is a jerk, and a very selfish person. We do not need nor want him on our team.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

Stanley the driver of the car, should be gone too. Any player that would put their self pleasure ahead of team goals in a time like this, should have no place on this team.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

labsnducks said:


> DawgNation saying jail reports of him arrested in barrow county last night.ðŸ¤¯ Why wasn’t he in the bed dreaming about the playoffs.



Because he is selfish thug.


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Stanley the driver of the car, should be gone too. Any player that would put their self pleasure ahead of team goals in a time like this, should have no place on this team.



This^^oh this!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2017)

Hearing there may be a 3rd player..... Stay tuned!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

Carter will have to play more...not good.  Taylor and Rice should get some snaps.  We really need our best against Mayfield and that RPO, plus they have a beast TE.  Hope Rice gets a good look.  He's a hitter. He will rewind your clock.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Hearing there may be a 3rd player..... Stay tuned!



Please don't be Roquan, please don't be Roquan,please don't be Roquan


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 3, 2017)

Wont be Roquan, that dude was spent. Left it all on the field.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2017)

labsnducks said:


> he was riding with Stanley.  Stanley charged with dui and weed.  Patrick 3rd time for Marry Jane




third time? 
what?  
hes still on the team? 
whats up dawg fans?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

“Natrez and Jayson, obviously I’m disappointed in some of the actions there,” Smart said, then added: “But we still don’t have all the information completely in from that. So their discipline will be handled internally.”


Smart sure was paying attention in class at Saban U


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> “Natrez and Jayson, obviously I’m disappointed in some of the actions there,” Smart said, then added: “But we still don’t have all the information completely in from that. So their discipline will be handled internally.”
> 
> 
> Smart sure was paying attention in class at Saban U



just win!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> just win!!!!!!



Bout time you caught on.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

Throwback said:


> third time?
> what?
> hes still on the team?
> whats up dawg fans?



If you kicked ever kid out of college that had been caught three times, you would need a lot less buildings. There a process there, as there is at most colleges, that lays out exactly what the consequences or for each event. He was suspended for 4 or 5 games for the second one. What bothers me more, is that a kid would be so selfish that he put himself before the team. I said after the first one that he should be gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

I think 12 players tested positive for pot, during their 2010 championship. I only mention this because if any school thinks they are immune from this, they are sadly mistaken.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> If you kicked ever kid out of college that had been caught three times, you would need a lot less buildings. There a process there, as there is at most colleges, that lays out exactly what the consequences or for each event. He was suspended for 4 or 5 games for the second one. What bothers me more, is that a kid would be so selfish that he put himself before the team. I said after the first one that he should be gone.





KyDawg said:


> I think 12 players tested positive for pot, during their 2010 championship. I only mention this because if any school thinks they are immune from this, they are sadly mistaken.



lol you missed that point


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> “Natrez and Jayson, obviously I’m disappointed in some of the actions there,” Smart said, then added: “But we still don’t have all the information completely in from that. So their discipline will be handled internally.”
> 
> 
> Smart sure was paying attention in class at Saban U


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

Throwback said:


> lol you missed that point



Lol, I go back and see that now, but it is hard to pick up with typed words for me sometimes.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2017)

Patrick is dumb and needs to be gone.  I suggest that he, like most thugs, talked Stanley into this adventure.  Stanley had a clean record until now.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2017)

He should already be off the team. Come on Kirby, send him packing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Come on Kirby, send him packing.



Oh he is.. Straight to California.. 

Just win baby..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Patrick is a dumb arse and needs to be gone.  I suggest that he, like most thugs, talked Stanley into this adventure.  Stanley had a clean record until now.



Spoken like an attorney


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 6, 2017)

Come on Kirby do your job send them packing.  Don't keep waiting on more info.  Thugs need to go.  No room on team for self centered losers.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2017)

They were in Stanley's car and he claimed all the pot was his.  Either he knew Patrick was going to get thrown off the team and claimed it, or Patrick really didn't know.  I guess Kirby is waiting on a drug test to see if they are telling the truth.  I suspect charges will be dropped if Natrez tests negative.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2017)

Kirby is losing control


----------



## antharper (Dec 6, 2017)

Did y’all see the video , it was all Stanley’s and will be handled in house , see ya in Cali !!!! Kirby learned from the master !


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2017)

antharper said:


> Did y’all see the video , it was all Stanley’s and will be handled in house , see ya in Cali !!!! Kirby learned from the master !



Yeah I saw the dawg faithful and how they've gone from "get rid of them" when arrested to "let them play" with a new coach that's winning.  Lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Yeah I saw the dawg faithful and how they've gone from "get rid of them" when arrested to "let them play" with a new coach that's winning.  Lol



Um, you see that around here? Got any posts to quote? Looks to me we're all in favor of kicking him off the team if guilty.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Yeah I saw the dawg faithful and how they've gone from "get rid of them" when arrested to "let them play" with a new coach that's winning.  Lol



You aint heard that from me and a heck of a lot more Dawg fans, I called for him to be kicked of the team after the last episode. We don't need him on our team, and I think he will have a good college career at Auburn.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Kirby is losing control



You wish.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 7, 2017)

Bye Bye UGA

Hellllllo Auburn


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Patrick should be run out of town on a rail. He can stay off the weed. He is a jerk, and a very selfish person. We do not need nor want him on our team.



Cut him loose now, before he becomes an oppressed NFL player on his knees for the White man keeping his people down.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Yeah I saw the dawg faithful and how they've gone from "get rid of them" when arrested to "let them play" with a new coach that's winning.  Lol



A Barner trying to talk trash... You bottom feeders are the vacuum of college football on signing thugs that get kicked out of other schools..


----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> A Barner trying to talk trash... You bottom feeders are the vacuum of college football on signing thugs that get kicked out of other schools..


Auburn’s best player was kicked out of Ga !


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> A Barner trying to talk trash... You bottom feeders are the vacuum of college football on signing thugs that get kicked out of other schools..




keep yakking. you'll see how the process works soon enough.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2017)

antharper said:


> Auburn’s best player was kicked out of Ga !




and he helped us beat the dawgs while he was at georgia too!  

WIN-WIN!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2017)

U going to need him to help beat UCF.
Don't give Matthews no long lease, he's a little depressed right now.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 10, 2017)

He still there?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## tcward (Dec 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> A Barner trying to talk trash... You bottom feeders are the vacuum of college football on signing thugs that get kicked out of other schools..



This^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

Im hearing the charges have been dropped.


----------



## bighunterjpk (Dec 14, 2017)

Yup. And the dui charge on Stanley dropped also


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> A Barner trying to talk trash... You bottom feeders are the vacuum of college football on signing thugs that get kicked out of other schools..





Throwback said:


> keep yakking. you'll see how the process works soon enough.





SpotandStalk said:


> Im hearing the charges have been dropped.


----------



## across the river (Dec 14, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Im hearing the charges have been dropped.



He learned from Saban.   Were you expecting anything other than what happened?


----------



## antharper (Dec 14, 2017)

Great news , I figured these fine young men were innocent


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

antharper said:


> Great news , I figured these fine young men were innocent


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Just Win


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2017)

The weed wasn't his? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight! I mean, he learned his lesson after his second weed offense, guys. No way he'd be THAT stupid again.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2017)

Innocent!!! Haters gonna hate! Just win baby!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 15, 2017)

Move along,nothing to see here.................


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2017)

Kirby got the Saban process refined to a science.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 15, 2017)

Well now they are saying he failed a drug test after the arrest, so he needs to go away.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 15, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Well now they are saying he failed a drug test after the arrest, so he needs to go away.




why do you hate the process?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm now hearing it was fresh parsley found in the car. They had made spaghetti earlier and had cut up some fresh parsley, and somehow it got on their clothes and fell off in the car. So, looks like a big misunderstanding and stuff.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 15, 2017)

Throwback said:


> why do you hate the process?



Because I don't want UGA to become Auburn East.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 16, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Because I don't want UGA to become Auburn East.



Uh...hate to tell you this but that horse is already out of the barn, has jumped the fence, and is eating the corn out of Miss Cindy's garden three counties over. 

(Georgia 49 player arrests since 2010 compared to Auburn 31 player arrests.)


----------



## Throwback (Dec 16, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Uh...hate to tell you this but that horse is already out of the barn, has jumped the fence, and is eating the corn out of Miss Cindy's garden three counties over.
> 
> (Georgia 49 player arrests since 2010 compared to Auburn 31 player arrests.)



That's probably going to change over the next few years now that Kirby is there. Cops gonna have to call him and get permission to prosecute like they do saban.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2017)

Throwback said:


> That's probably going to change over the next few years now that Kirby is there. Cops gonna have to call him and get permission to prosecute like they do saban.



As opposed to Gus who gets a pass because he makes it common knowledge the inmates get out of jail on Saturday to play ball.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2017)

http://natrez-patrick-faces-court-hearing-failed-drug-test

So Uga administered a drug test hours after his arrest and Patrick tested negative but a couple days later he failed a test administered by Clarke County?  You just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> http://natrez-patrick-faces-court-hearing-failed-drug-test
> 
> So Uga administered a drug test hours after his arrest and Patrick tested negative but a couple days later he failed a test administered by Clarke County?  You just can't make this stuff up.



Stop questioning the process 

The new dawg mantra is "just win"


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Stop questioning the process
> 
> The new dawg mantra is "just win"



So now it's OK? 

Just wow.....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> So now it's OK?
> 
> Just wow.....



Y'all did it for years so don't give me that holier than thou stuff "Crab Legs".


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> http://natrez-patrick-faces-court-hearing-failed-drug-test
> 
> So Uga administered a drug test hours after his arrest and Patrick tested negative but a couple days later he failed a test administered by Clarke County?  You just can't make this stuff up.



No you cant, but Clark County has proved to be very good at it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Y'all did it for years so don't give me that holier than thou stuff "Crab Legs".



I'm pointing out the hypocrisy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2017)

Elfiii is now the eldest thug on the forum.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm pointing out the hypocrisy.



For what? Playing y'all's game? You got them crab legs cooked yet? I'm hungry.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2017)

elfiii said:


> For what? Playing y'all's game? You got them crab legs cooked yet? I'm hungry.



Yall boys had your bibles out and crosses on your hearts when you were losing. Now it's just win..


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall boys had your bibles out and crosses on your hearts when you were losing. Now it's just win..



Go Dawgs headed to the Rose Bowl!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2017)

I guess FSU is my second favorite team. I have followed them for over 60 years. But comparing weed to outright theft is a long stretch for the youngest Thug on here.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2017)

I see nobody wants to touch the fact that Uga is obviously doctoring drug test results.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 17, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I see nobody wants to touch the fact that Uga is obviously doctoring drug test results.



I just wish they would have done it for someone better than Patrick.  Or maybe he sparked one up to celebrate passing his UGA drug test.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I just wish they would have done it for someone better than Patrick.  Or maybe he sparked one up to celebrate passing his UGA drug test.



If they'd do that for Patrick there is no limit to what Fromm/Roquan could do.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2017)

Alabama had a player dealing drugs in the dorms and wasn't charged 
Welcome to your new normal.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 17, 2017)

I'll reserve final judgment for when all the info is sorted out, but my initial reaction is that its time for him to move along.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2017)

I honestly don't care! All I care about is winning! Just win baby! Haters are gonna hate!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 18, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I see nobody wants to touch the fact that Uga is obviously doctoring drug test results.



LOL...of course not S&S...it's covered at length in the Holier Than Thou Handbook...when damaging factual evidence is presented against your case, pretend to be a cricket.

Still hope Georgia wins the final game of the season. And I still hope Kirby cleans up the mess...but the mess seems to be growing instead of getting smaller.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2017)

DannyW said:


> And I still hope Kirby cleans up the mess...



No you don't.. GUS would actually have to go out and recruit instead of taking in folks that get the boot from UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall boys had your bibles out and crosses on your hearts when you were losing. Now it's just win..





brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs headed to the Rose Bowl!



What he said. ^ If you can't lick 'em, join 'em. Professional foobaw is dead as a carp so let's hurry up and ruin college ball. That way everybody can concentrate on deer season with no interruptions.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2017)

Natrez Patrick is an exception at Ga. He would be the rule at Auburn. Still cant get over Auburn questioning anything that another school does.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Still cant get over Auburn questioning anything that another school does.



They are still hurting from the SEC Championship game and finishing 3rd in the SEC.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Natrez Patrick is an exception at Ga. He would be the rule at Auburn. Still cant get over Auburn questioning anything that another school does.





Browning Slayer said:


> They are still hurting from the SEC Championship game and finishing 3rd in the SEC.



Lol. UGA--From Jesus to joints in one season


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Lol. UGA--From Jesus to joints in one season





What's wrong with a little mary jane?? Jesus grew it man!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 18, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I see nobody wants to touch the fact that Uga is obviously doctoring drug test results.



Only thing that is obvious is that you are clueless.  I guess it didn't cross you mind that these tests were not taken at the same time and the results could be legitimately different.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Lol. UGA--From Jesus to joints in one season



Auburn made the transition years ago. They are afraid they could lose one of their most important recruiting tools.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Auburn made the transition years ago. They are afraid they could lose one of their most important recruiting tools.



Auburn has never had a "moral" code.. Little brother has been slapped around for so long they will do ANYTHING to try and get the upper edge..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Only thing that is obvious is that you are clueless.  I guess it didn't cross you mind that these tests were not taken at the same time and the results could be legitimately different.



You have lost your mind...You could test that boy at any given time and he'll be positive.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2017)

lol at y'all deflecting to auburn and FSU instead of justifying Jesus to joints


----------



## formula1 (Dec 18, 2017)

*re:*

Amazing to me how folks make judgment on a situation without the facts or without knowing what UGA will do concerning Patrick. Why don't we wait and see how 'being handled internally' plays out in reality!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2017)

Throwback said:


> lol at y'all deflecting to auburn and FSU instead of justifying Jesus to joints



"Erryboty else is doin' it."

How does that sound?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Amazing to me how folks make judgment on a situation without the facts or without knowing what UGA will do concerning Patrick. Why don't we wait and see how 'being handled internally' plays out in reality!




Here is more of the process
Sounds more and more like he's playing. 




https://www.dawgnation.com/football...atrick-alleged-probation-violation-uga-policy


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2017)

Y'all gonna have to cut them hedges down and plant Mary J wanna


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 18, 2017)

Nothing to see......move along!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2017)

Throwback said:


> lol at y'all deflecting to auburn and FSU instead of justifying Jesus to joints



Jesus to joints...


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jesus to joints...



And Jameis Winston went from Christ to crabs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2017)

And y'all leave Patrick alone! Dude might have glaucoma or something, but prolly not.


----------



## tcward (Dec 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn has never had a "moral" code.. Little brother has been slapped around for so long they will do ANYTHING to try and get the upper edge..



This ^^


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> And Jameis Winston went from Christ to crabs!



lol, Might be more like deviled crab.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 19, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Here is more of the process
> Sounds more and more like he's playing.
> 
> 
> ...




I hear you and it's possible that he plays.  Do you want UGA to follow their stated and written policies or not?

One thing I don't want is UGA to change their policies midstream.  He already served a 4 game suspension for the 2nd violation and because of the recent charge drop he doesn't yet have a third.  So its reasonable to say that he could play until the alleged probation violation is resolved. That is per the AD and I'm good with it.

Besides, there are very capable backups even if he doesn't play so I don't care.  We haven't lost a game when he wasn't in the lineup.  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Here is more of the process
> Sounds more and more like he's playing.
> 
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't he play? He was found innocent. Why should he be punished?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 19, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why wouldn't he play? He was found innocent. Why should he be punished?



He wasn't found innocent the charges were dropped 

The third time charges.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2017)

Not guilty!!!! Innocent!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!! Just win!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2017)

Throwback said:


> He wasn't found innocent the charges were dropped
> 
> The third time charges.



The charges were dropped cause it wasn't his weed! Stanley admitted it was his.. INNOCENT!

Next!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2017)

Actually his trouble isn't with the arrest, it is with the "failed" test done by probation officer.  This was not a UGA test and UGA doesn't recognize any other under the new policy.  That being said, the boy is eat up with stupid over pot.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> And Jameis Winston went from Christ to crabs!





KyDawg said:


> lol, Might be more like deviled crab.



Its just hilarious thinking of how terrible Winston and Fsu were in the eyes of those on this forum....Now it's all ok because it's Ga and we're winning!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 19, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> The charges were dropped cause it wasn't his weed! Stanley admitted it was his.. INNOCENT!
> 
> Next!!



LOL yeah im sure he was buddy!

"not my child"


----------



## Throwback (Dec 19, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Actually his trouble isn't with the arrest, it is with the "failed" test done by probation officer.  This was not a UGA test and UGA doesn't recognize any other under the new policy.  That being said, the boy is eat up with stupid over pot.



sounds like the new policy has enough holes to let them slide anyone by that they want to. 

welcome to the process!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 19, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> And Jameis Winston went from Christ to crabs!



No...not BB gun JW


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Not guilty!!!! Innocent!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!! Just win!!!!!



That's what I'm talkin' about. Somebody needs to buy that boy a Trans Am Firebird too!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Its just hilarious thinking of how terrible Winston and Fsu were in the eyes of those on this forum....Now it's all ok because it's Ga and we're winning!!



Don't think I ever said anything Bad about JW. But to act like there is some kinda major corruption at UGA over this is silly. I would not trust anything coming from the Clark County as the truth, as they have been on a public vendetta against UGA athletes for years. I did say after the first positive test, that he should be gone. From what I have read the Drug policy in Athens is probably weaker than some, but stronger than the majority.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Don't think I ever said anything Bad about JW.



I said plenty! Winston is still a rapist, liar and a thief! Sorry scum bag!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> ...as they have been on a public vendetta against UGA athletes for years.



Really? They schedule Patrick's probation hearing for the failed drug test to be 4 days AFTER the national championship game, and they have a vendetta against UGA athletes?

Sounds pretty accommodating to me.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 19, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Really? They schedule Patrick's probation hearing for the failed drug test to be 4 days AFTER the national championship game, and they have a vendetta against UGA athletes?
> 
> Sounds pretty accommodating to me.



It's the Christmas miracle!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Really? They schedule Patrick's probation hearing for the failed drug test to be 4 days AFTER the national championship game, and they have a vendetta against UGA athletes?
> 
> Sounds pretty accommodating to me.



I will bet you the Clark County police cared less when he was playing. From what I have seen of the court system, this is super fast.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2017)

Auburn Peeps are doing this


----------



## Throwback (Dec 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I will bet you the Clark County police cared less when he was playing. .




snort


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> From what I have seen of the court system, this is super fast.



For Clarke County it's like achieving light speed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Its just hilarious thinking of how terrible Winston and Fsu were in the eyes of those on this forum....Now it's all ok because it's Ga and we're winning!!



agreed. lots of dog hypocrites in here.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> agreed. lots of dog hypocrites in here.



 just win baby!!!!!!!

Glad jolly old nick trained Kirby so well !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> agreed. lots of dog hypocrites in here.



More Bamers are though.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 19, 2017)

After what 6-7 occurrences Patrick needs to be giving up the scolly....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2017)

I never thought we'd see the day Miami was a cleaner program than Uga...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2017)

You wont live that long SS.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> You wont live that long SS.



You may be right. After seeing Dawg fans threatening lives over Aj Green's autographs,  I better tone it down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I never thought we'd see the day Miami was a cleaner program than Uga...



wow....lots of truth in that statement.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2017)

Just win! Nothing else matters!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 20, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Just win! Nothing else matters!



Sadly, especially when we are talking about 20 YO young men in need of guidance and direction, that seems to be the war cry of most major college football programs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Sadly, especially when we are talking about 20 YO young men in need of guidance and direction, that seems to be the war cry of most major college football programs.



Where do you think he got it from? The Barners, Bammers and FSU Thugs have been saying it on here for a long time.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where do you think he got it from? The Barners, Bammers and FSU Thugs have been saying it on here for a long time.



They just hate we stole their process and wound up on top.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where do you think he got it from? The Barners, Bammers and FSU Thugs have been saying it on here for a long time.



Wow...in a moment of weakness....I am saying my school, as one of the "major colleges" has a problem too, yet you cannot resist an opportunity to slam them.

That's one thing about GA fans...they are always open minded, fair, and objective. And classy...did I mention that?

Since we are being objective, GA = 49 player arrests since 2010, Auburn 31.

That's one score I don't mind losing.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Wow...in a moment of weakness....I am saying my school, as one of the "major colleges" has a problem too, yet you cannot resist an opportunity to slam them.
> 
> That's one thing about GA fans...they are always open minded, fair, and objective. And classy...did I mention that?
> 
> ...



You forgot to add the players kicked off of other teams that the Gus bus imported.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Just Win


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 21, 2017)

Auburn sux!!!


----------



## labsnducks (Dec 21, 2017)

DawgNation says he is going to get some treatment in Augusta and won’t play in Rose bowl


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 21, 2017)

Patrick entered rehab today and will not play in the Rose Bowl according Dawn Nation .com


----------



## Throwback (Dec 21, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Auburn sux!!!



Georgia tokes!


----------



## antharper (Dec 21, 2017)

Just celebrating ....yet another win over Auburn !


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 21, 2017)

Dawgs did the right thing by sitting Patrick out of the Rose Bowl game, and getting him into treatment. This may end up hurting us, but it was the right call. And I would imagine his football playing days are over at UGA. Once our season is over, we'll probably hear of him being kicked off the team. Doing so now would only add to the distractions.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 21, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing what Auburn can do in the playoffs!!.....oh wait


----------



## DannyW (Dec 21, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs did the right thing by sitting Patrick out of the Rose Bowl game, and getting him into treatment. This may end up hurting us, but it was the right call. And I would imagine his football playing days are over at UGA. Once our season is over, we'll probably hear of him being kicked off the team. Doing so now would only add to the distractions.



I agree Silver Britches...glad to see in this case Kirby put the needs of the few over the needs of the many. The boy needs some help...now...else, in 5 years we will be debating the over/under parole date for him.

Not a dog fan but it's refreshing to see Kirby do the right thing...for the boy, not the team.

(Now is the time for all the Auburn haters to jump in with their predictions of how long it will be before Patrick transfers to Auburn...without any thought or consideration to what's best for Natrez Patrick. Who will be first?)


----------



## Throwback (Dec 21, 2017)

The drugs weren't his but he goes to rehab


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 21, 2017)

Patrick very well may see the field again in red and black.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 21, 2017)

Throwback said:


> The drugs weren't his but he goes to rehab



Yeah because if you followed UGA you’d know he has been in trouble literally 6 or more times.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 21, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Patrick very well may see the field again in red and black.



If he goes to rehab and returns without incident, then good for him...it's happened before. That's the goal, right....sending young men into adulthood with skills and the mindset to be successful.

But as far as me betting on that outcome? My granny had another saying about that...something about tigers never losing their stripes....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2017)

DannyW said:


> If he goes to rehab and returns without incident, then good for him...it's happened before. That's the goal, right....sending young men into adulthood with skills and the mindset to be successful.
> 
> But as far as me betting on that outcome? My granny had another saying about that...something about tigers never losing their stripes....



...


----------



## formula1 (Dec 22, 2017)

*re:*

Once again, UGA did right for the young man and the team and everyone knows it.  So now all those UGA fans questioning our coaches and administration's judgment can put even greater trust in our coaches! Go Dawgs!!!

The rest of you non-UGA fans, well, haters gonna hate. But UGA raised the bar again!  In coaching, in winning, in recruiting and now putting the needs of a individual ahead of the team when it required it!

We are winning everywhere!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Once again, UGA did right for the young man and the team and everyone knows it.  So now all those UGA fans questioning our coaches and administration's judgment can put even greater trust in our coaches! Go Dawgs!!!
> 
> The rest of you non-UGA fans, well, haters gonna hate. But UGA raised the bar again!  In coaching, in winning, in recruiting and now putting the needs of a individual ahead of the team when it required it!
> 
> We are winning everywhere!!! Go Dawgs!



Dis!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 22, 2017)

4th time is the charm?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 22, 2017)

Throwback said:


> The drugs weren't his but he goes to rehab


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 22, 2017)

I wonder if an employee at Uga would be afforded the same opportunities after their 3rd strike?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Wow...in a moment of weakness....I am saying my school, as one of the "major colleges" has a problem too, yet you cannot resist an opportunity to slam them.
> 
> That's one thing about GA fans...they are always open minded, fair, and objective. And classy...did I mention that?
> 
> ...



So... How many of the UGA kids we booted did Auburn swoop in and bring to the Plains? How many Auburn kids got the boot and UGA scooped up? 

Auburn is nothing more than the "Island of Misfit College Kids".. 

And to top it off, you big babies have done nothing but whine since we slapped you around like the school bully in Atlanta and sent you packing to the Peach Bowl!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder if an employee at Uga would be afforded the same opportunities after their 3rd strike?



It wasn't his third strike. It magically went away


----------



## DannyW (Dec 22, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So... How many of the UGA kids we booted did Auburn swoop in and bring to the Plains? How many Auburn kids got the boot and UGA scooped up?
> 
> Auburn is nothing more than the "Island of Misfit College Kids"..
> 
> And to top it off, you big babies have done nothing but whine since we slapped you around like the school bully in Atlanta and sent you packing to the Peach Bowl



LOL...I knew I could count on you!

Once again, good on Kirby...he done the right thing. Hopefully he can turn the ship around because right now you can't swing a dead cat in the Georgia locker room without hitting 3-4 former jailbirds....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2017)

DannyW said:


> right now you can't swing a dead cat in the Georgia locker room without hitting a 4* or 5* athlete!



Fify!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 22, 2017)

dang. funny how they get defensive when they are dirty.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dang. funny how they get defensive when they are dirty.



Who's dirty? The Dawgs are high on recruiting and weed!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dang. funny how they get defensive when they are dirty.



The junkyard dawgs became the dirty dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2017)

Throwback said:


> The junkyard dawgs became the dirty dawgs



And SEC Championship Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 22, 2017)

Throwback said:


> It wasn't his third strike. It magically went away


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2017)

Throwback said:


> The junkyard dawgs became the dirty dawgs



Who's yo Daddy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 22, 2017)

Throwback said:


> The junkyard dawgs became the dirty dawgs



They don't call it the dirty south for nothing!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 22, 2017)

I will say this slow so you Auburn and Bama fans understand it.  If UGA had decided to send Patrick packing they would have gotten sued and lost.  Because of the wording of the student athlete handbook, this did not meet the requirements for dismissal.  If he had failed the UGA drug test then he would have been gone.  If the arrest had stuck he would be gone.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I will say this slow so you Auburn and Bama fans understand it.


Your gonna need some crayons.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I will say this slow so you Auburn and Bama fans understand it.  If UGA had decided to send Patrick packing they would have gotten sued and lost.  Because of the wording of the student athlete handbook, this did not meet the requirements for dismissal.  If he had failed the UGA drug test then he would have been gone.  If the arrest had stuck he would be gone.



None of that matters to the haters, they find a single bristle and try to paint the whole UGA program with it.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I will say this slow so you Auburn and Bama fans understand it.  If UGA had decided to send Patrick packing they would have gotten sued and lost.  Because of the wording of the student athlete handbook, this did not meet the requirements for dismissal.  If he had failed the UGA drug test then he would have been gone.  If the arrest had stuck he would be gone.




the "new" policy. 

the "process" policy


----------



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Yeah because if you followed UGA you’d know he has been in trouble literally 6 or more times.




but if the dope wasn't his...
 and he tested negative on their test............



dawg fans be like


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2017)

We are well aware that some College athletes use drugs. We see it on every campus in the SEC year after year. Plus there is a lot of it that goes on and is know about by a lot of people in the programs that never see the light of day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 22, 2017)

Well as long as everybody else is doing it, I reckon it's fine.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2017)

I think "some" schools have been using that theory for many years. This horse has been beat way after it was dead. Just keep grabbing for them straws.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2017)

Love it!!! Just keep winning nothing else matters!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 23, 2017)

Just a little pot who cares 
Many players on many teams participate


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 23, 2017)

It's just a little pot,alcohol is actually worse.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 23, 2017)

If Snoop Dogg can smoke weed, why can't the Georgia football players? Blaze up, mayne!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> If Snoop Dogg can smoke weed, why can't the Georgia football players? Blaze up, mayne!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 23, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> If Snoop Dogg can smoke weed, why can't the Georgia football players? Blaze up, mayne!



Lol Bahahaha 

Man, we are in the minds of all the haters lately! I love it! GO DAWGS living rent free!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2017)

Heck if we can just get one more Dawg caught up in the Mary Jane they may legalize it in Ga!


----------

